# A way to live in Egypt and STILL keep your paypal account



## Horus

Hi everyone,

I hope this thread proves useful to someone somewhere.

When you move to Egypt DO NOT attempt to access your paypal account as you will find that after a while the IP security system will detect this foreign IP and block your account - this is because paypal is not available in Egypt. 

I know it's crazy - but one of those rullings - and they could lock your account and your monies.

The only way how to run your UK business from Egypt is to do this:

1. Have someone you trust 100% like a family member in the UK log into your paypal to transfer any monies to your UK bank account

2. Have your primary e-mail address for paypal using g-mail. It has a excellent search and archive facility so you can keep all your paypal transactions - they will appear automatic. You can search your paypal payments using the payee e-mail, part address, etc just as you would google. Your account will also be blocked if you use an Egyptian email account as a payee account only use the .com extension!!

3. If you don't have someone you can trust the ONLY other option is for your customers to pay direct into your bank account via telephone or internet banking. DON'T forget to inform your UK bank however you are abroad every 3 months or they might block your account and cards due to fraud prevention. It's no use having UK customers pay into an Egyptian account as they will have a CHAPS payment charge of at least £20 etc. Ensure before you go that within internet banking you set up any online bank transfers and do a test transaction just to ensure the system recognises it, this will save you money phoning your bank in the UK.

So remember folks paypal will only work in Egypt for so long and then it's goodbye paypal after so many attempts if you start to access it. I know this for FACT as I have had a PM off someone who has had issues (thanks)

Just ensure all your account details, passwords etc are all up to date and kept somewhere secure before you go lane:


----------



## NZCowboy

Horus,
Just get a UK VPN!! Much more simple, and you are in total control.
You check to the net in Egypt as normal, than you sign into the VPN(virtual private network) in the UK, which connects to the net. As the VPN connection is in the UK you have UK IP address, until you sign out of the VPN.


----------



## Horus

NZCowboy said:


> Horus,
> Just get a UK VPN!! Much more simple, and you are in total control.
> You check to the net in Egypt as normal, than you sign into the VPN(virtual private network) in the UK, which connects to the net. As the VPN connection is in the UK you have UK IP address, until you sign out of the VPN.


Thanks, I will look into getting this and speak to my web designer...


----------



## Horus

You know what I looked into this I  you !!!

This means 100% freedom from my wife!!!!


----------



## Horus

I looked into this further YES you can use VPN...however make sure it does not have a shared IP address or you could be blocked.

Most of VPN Service providers provide shared IP address this means that hundreds of users are on a single IP.

If two users access paypal in the same time, this could make serious problems for both of them.

Simply place UK VPN into google (there are loads of them) look for one that has a a dedicated IP, in this case, you will have a constant IP address and no other user will be on this IP. Every time you connect to your VPN Server, server assigns you 'your' IP address that requested. 

If you have a single static IP, then it's recommended not to use it with multiple accounts. Get dedicated VPN accounts for each paypal. If you have three accounts you should have three VPN accounts also and don't make mistakes, remember which VPN are you going to use for your paypal account, always use the same IP for that paypal.

Make note of these pointers I found out doing some research as the last thing you want is for your account to get blocked in Egypt there are also certain activities that paypal thinks are suspect and you might get blocked:

Never use a shared IP VPN or public proxy.

If you have more than one account, do not login to both with the same IP.

Clear your browser's cookies every time you log out.

Do not open, verify a new account and receive a big money right after verification.

Do not send all money in your account after receiving funds.

Do not login to your account from multiple IP ranges...

Do not modify your account information too much.

Do not add/remove emails and bank accounts to your account too much.

If your vpn connection is so slow, you are in risk so ensure it is a FAST one

Make sure you renew and pay for your VPN connection on time or you might be assigned a new IP address and this may cause problems


----------



## Fatima

I have used my paypal many times whilst being here, but i suppose there's only a certain amount of times you can use it. Oooh i havent told my Bank and i forgot my Online banking details! Oh man


----------



## bat

Fatima said:


> I have used my paypal many times whilst being here, but i suppose there's only a certain amount of times you can use it. Oooh i havent told my Bank and i forgot my Online banking details! Oh man


i just paid 70sterling from my uk debit card for some ugg boots and now my oh so clever daughter tells me its a scam should of known price to good
so now im frightened to look at uk account in case my summer spending money (hard earned) has gone shall stick to amazon in future


----------

